# Solved: acer aspire one with linpus linux lite (help)



## rohimirre

hi there, i have an "acer aspire one" with a OS of "linpus linux lite v1.0.3.E",,

actually i just bought it a couple of days ago,,, it was a gift for my cousin,,

the problem is, she wanted to put a lock to it whenever she turns it on (the so-called password on boot),, so she read the manual and followed the instructions,,

on the startup screen where she pressed f2 to get inside the BIOS menu,, there she looked for the "supervisory password",,, and she typed her password, but she didn't notice that the password must be less than 8 letters/digits,,, she typed in a 10 letter password,, i didn't see what the password was because it was written in * signs,,, when she pressed enter and went to the option of password on boot to enable it, she enabled it,, she saved the settings and exitted,, after that, when she turned the laptop on again, it asked her, her password, and she typed it down, problem is,, after 8 letters/digits the prompt repeats itself, because the password must only be a maximum of 8 letters/digits,, now she can't open her laptop,, she tried over and over again but with no success, can you guys help ME, cause i bought that for her just a couple of days ago,, and even I haven't yet tried using it,,

is there a way to recover the password?

if not is there a way to reset all the settings, erase all data inside, including the passwords? besides, there isn't anything inside that's important to her, just some mp3s,,, what i mean is restart everything from zero,,, like when i first bought it, it doesn't matter if it erases all those mp3s,,

i'd really apreciate it if you could help me out,,

thank you very much for reading my message, and if you could help me, it would really mean alot to me,, but if you can't i still thank you for taking some time to read my message. good day to all.


----------



## DoubleHelix

What happens when you enter just the first 8 characters of the password?


----------



## rohimirre

when put in the first 8 letters of the password nothing happens, but when i enter it, it just reapeats,,, every 3 wrong tries to put the password the system halts, then i have to turn it off then on again to re-try the password,,,


----------



## DoubleHelix

What does "nothing happens" mean? The system doesn't accept the the first 8 digits as the valid password meaning you see a message that says the password is incorrect?


----------



## rohimirre

oh uhhmmm,, when i turn on the system, it shows a splash screen where i can press f2 to enter BIOS,, after a second the screen shows a little blue box, is says "enter current password",,, and when i type the password, when i type until i reach 9 characters, the blue box blinks and then i have to re-type the password again, but when i type in only the first 8 characters of the password without the 2 last characters and i press enter, the blue box blinks again. there are no message that appears that tells me i typed the wrong password,, after 3 wrong tries a message appears saying "the system will halt",, and i need to turn it off then on again to re-try the password,,,


----------



## prunejuice

rohimirre said:


> actually i just bought it a couple of days ago,,.


Then it's certainly under warranty.

No password help here.


----------



## rohimirre

yes i thought about that,, thing is im my cousin doesn't know where she left the receipt and i need that, together with the box and everything,, she only has the laptop, cables for the battery, and the recovery dvd,,, she doesn't know where the rest are,,, and honestly that really makes me furious,, i even opened all our trash to look for those booklets that were inside the box,,, coz there was that thing about the warranty in there,,, and i didn't find it in the trash or anywhere else,,, my stupid couzin went to her friends house to show off her new laptop,, maybe she left it there or threw them somewhere else,,,


----------



## prunejuice

Your cousin's brand new laptop...

...she can't remember the BIOS password she set...
...she lost the receipts (and of course you'll tell us you paid CASH)...
...you know exactly each step she took along the way to this failure..

This thread needs a lock, now.


----------



## codyc1515

I am running the xp home version, and i have had exactly the same problem,  i set a 10 character password, unknowing the 8 character limit and have been locked out  because you cannot put in anything over the 8 character limit.

Any help on this matter would be very much apreciated.


----------



## TerryNet

Try the last 8 characters, just in case that's what was saved.

Other than that I agree with prunejuice; it's this forum's policy to not help with passwords because we cannot tell what's legit and what's not.


----------



## hagen

Thanks to a guy from i german forum i got the solution (http://forum.eeepcnews.de/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=2974)

Concider two facts:

1) No matter how you typed the password when you set it up. It will be converted into Capital Letters. Yes even if CapsLock was not on.
Example
Password set: myTest
Password required: MYTEST

2)Now the Problem with the 8 digits limit is solved by just using the first 8

Example
Password set: myTest1234567
Password required: MYTEST12

This worked for me and im very happy that I dont have to go to the support

BTW 


> Your cousin's brand new laptop...
> 
> ...she can't remember the BIOS password she set...
> ...she lost the receipts (and of course you'll tell us you paid CASH)...
> ...you know exactly each step she took along the way to this failure..
> 
> This thread needs a lock, now.


(prunejuice)

Actually I could remember my password and I bet rohimirre's cousin does too.
Reading this comment while desprately searching for help wasn't very helpful.


----------



## rohimirre

thanks hagen for the help, i will try that as soon as i get home,, im not at home yet now so i'll try that later,, thanks again,,

and to prunejuice,, my cousin remembers her password, thing is the password required is only limited to 8 characters,, i think what hagen said makes sense cause we never tried to capitalized the password, i know every step my cousin did because i was there, she just didn't show me the password that she typed, (because it is her password),,, the receipts i dont know where they went,,, anyway, thanks for commenting regards my problem,,,

thanks again to hagen, i will try that as soon as i get home,,, good day to everyone,, -rohimirre


----------



## rohimirre

to hagen,,

thank you so much man,, it worked, i told my cousin to capitalize the first 8 characters of her password and after that she was able to open her laptop,,, thank you so much man,,,

thank you to all the persons that commented ^_^,, i really appreciate it,,,

to DoubleHelix, thanks for helping me a little, ^_^

and for prunejuice, i hope you're not mad at me or anything,, im no tech savvy so i think i'll have more questions in the future,,, and i hope you can help me out too,,, thanks,,,

to codyc1515,, i hope that this also worked for you,,, good luck dude,,,

to terrynet,,, im sorry if in some way i violated any forum rules,,, i admit that i was a little desparate when i wrote this thread,,, cause i dont have any money to bring her laptop to the technician,, and i have my brother that's still in the university, and i pay house rent and house bills,, that's why i got desparate a little, cause i don't want to think that i wasted 299euros for something that we can't use, or my cousin can't use,,, i admit that i didn't read the forum rules, so im really sorry too,,, and thank you to you too,,

to hagen, thanks so much man,, even my cousin wants to thank you,,, she's really happy now,,, i told her to disable that password on boot thing (besides there's no one else here at my house, there's just me and her and her mom,,) thank you so much again dude,, hope this could help other persons that has the same technical problem,,, ^_^

good day to everyone,,, and thank you techguys,,, -rohimirre


----------



## quark.green

Thank you all for helping me solve a similar problem on the Acer Aspire One. I used the first 8 characters of the password only, and had to press SHIFT for the alphabetic characters in the password, not the numeric ones. :up:


----------



## kinkyafroman

wow! thanks. that's ****ing genius! i had the EXACT same problem, now it's solved


----------



## rohimirre

im glad it also worked for you guys,, ^_^ thanks to hagen again,, ^_^ and everybody that helped us out,, ^_^


----------

